

The love-hate relationship developers have with Twitter - mastorey
http://margaretannestorey.wordpress.com/2013/11/27/the-love-hate-relationship-between-developers-and-twitter/

======
kh_hk
No developer mentioned about promptly cutting down features on the same API
that made people adopt twitter as a medium? Bullshit.

I do not get why I shouldn't be able to consume their information using the
universal RSS.

Guess that this issue was not included on the survey.

~~~
lsinger
Right, it didn't turn up in the exploratory survey or in the interviews. Well,
also we wanted to know how developers _use_ Twitter ... the API I guess wasn't
that important at least to the people we talked to. Some said in the initial
survey that they had switched to App.net though, but it was only a tiny
fraction that we weren't able to talk to. As we say in our study, our results
are not generalizable, so there may still be several other issues lurking that
we didn't catch in this study.

~~~
kh_hk
Then again, RSS is how "tech savvy" (incl developers) would _use_ twitter.
Sorry I digress, maybe I do take RSS too seriously. But for me it is really
important to draw a distinction in how a service is consumed. Using a website
often means the possibility of being unconsciously engaged, thus spending
there more than the desired time.

~~~
lsinger
Well, most of the developers we talked to were _professional_ developers, so
they probably were tech-savvy. Maybe the removal of RSS happened so long ago
that nobody's really frustrated by it anymore -- either you use a client (CLI
if you want, "t" is neat) or you move on to something else?

